# Post ur BAGGED daily driver



## BEFOREKOLOR_85

Just want to see what everone drivers for their daily driver.


----------



## Madd-Dogg




----------



## badcayne




----------



## gzking




----------



## pdutzel

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 6 2009, 09:17 PM~14699111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is bad ass,nice ride


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 7 2009, 12:17 AM~14699111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thas some hot shit right there


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

outside my work lookin purdy :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 6 2009, 08:17 PM~14699111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I like that way that lays....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Aug 8 2009, 07:48 AM~14708915
> *outside my work lookin purdy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweeeeet! you got some more pics 4me? what size rims you rollin on?


----------



## 9K CRAZY

96 blaze with 226xxx miles and 2 kiddie seats in the back

















ya I drag dat shit :biggrin:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 9 2009, 06:44 AM~14715721
> *sweeeeet! you got some more pics 4me? what size rims you rollin on?
> *



yea thanks man im rollin on 20s check out my build post 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476201


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF9mdDcKdbE...player_embedded


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Aug 7 2009, 10:48 PM~14708915
> *outside my work lookin purdy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck this bitch looks badass,ive always loved the "last glasshouses"


----------



## HotDogTree




----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Aug 5 2009, 07:14 PM~14687151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

was my daily before i got a second DD


























bagged, layin frame on 20"s with heat& A/C, 6 12" subs behind the seats :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

mine


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by HotDogTree+Aug 10 2009, 06:52 PM~14727810-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SoTexCustomz_@Aug 12 2009, 12:01 AM~14742014
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow yall drive these DAILY?? be careful wit em. they some nice rides. hno:


----------



## trixed

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 11 2009, 09:48 PM~14741798
> *was my daily before i got a second DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagged, layin frame on 20"s with heat& A/C, 6 12" subs behind the seats :biggrin:
> *



i'm not a fan of fords, but if you z the front that bitch would look good layed out... kinda reminds me of my friends old ford but he just had the rear done and then he sold it


----------



## My63impala

my daily














































Drive it every day bad on gas but great car turns heads everywere


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 12 2009, 06:59 AM~14744332
> *my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive it every day bad on gas but great car turns heads everywere
> *


spokes and it can easily be a sunday night cruiser :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Aug 5 2009, 03:44 PM~14685671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 6 2009, 09:17 PM~14699111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Aug 7 2009, 10:48 PM~14708915
> *outside my work lookin purdy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 12 2009, 04:59 AM~14744332
> *my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive it every day bad on gas but great car turns heads everywere
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HotDogTree_@Aug 10 2009, 05:52 PM~14727810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. 63?


----------



## HotDogTree

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 12 2009, 06:07 PM~14750570
> *Nice. 63?
> *


Yip. Canadian '63 Parisienne.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 12 2009, 04:59 AM~14744332
> *my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive it every day bad on gas but great car turns heads everywere
> *


indeed nice,needs spokes though homie


----------



## luxurylows

:biggrin:


----------



## My63impala

nice


----------



## INIMITABLE




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Aug 13 2009, 06:24 PM~14762418
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick Lac Homie


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Aug 13 2009, 06:24 PM~14762418
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I THINK I saw this on youtube if so I hate u :biggrin:


----------



## NvSmonte

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Aug 13 2009, 07:24 PM~14762418
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For a second i thought this was a fleet till i saw the grill and then looked at the chrome rockers that don't wrap around but clean lac anyways


----------



## baggedcutlass




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

^I have always wanted to c a lincoln like that with some sort of suspension mod air or otherwise and the dually excellent mad props :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## goldspokes




----------



## ptman2002

here is mine. redoing it without the body kit, and trying to make it lay.


----------



## mister camaro

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Aug 16 2009, 09:01 PM~14788844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Thats a nice rig what kind of rims is it sitting on?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Aug 13 2009, 06:24 PM~14762418
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah representing Calgary!

ha ha post a picture in the winter!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 17 2009, 02:14 PM~14793330
> *Yeah representing Calgary!
> 
> ha ha post a picture in the winter!
> *


Where's monteSS don't he live around you guys???


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Aug 13 2009, 07:24 PM~14762418
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR STEERING WHEEL IZ DA CHIT!!!! :angry:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 17 2009, 01:14 PM~14793330
> *Yeah representing Calgary!
> 
> ha ha post a picture in the winter!
> *


----------



## baggedcutlass

> _Originally posted by mister camaro_@Aug 17 2009, 06:14 AM~14790389
> *  Thats a nice rig what kind of rims is it sitting on?
> *


Thanks, they are 24" Alcoas


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Aug 18 2009, 06:23 AM~14802335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THERE IT IS


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Aug 18 2009, 06:23 AM~14802335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


drag ass in winter,charge city for snow plow service :biggrin:


----------



## My63impala

Man i cant go on with this topic until i say this

"you spelled post wrong"


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 22 2009, 06:22 PM~14849957
> *Man i cant go on with this topic until i say this
> 
> "you spelled post wrong"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## bigcadi




----------



## bigcadi




----------



## 510sixone

the elco is my daly but its gettin a new rear suspencion, so the 67 is the temporary daly.


----------



## bagged90linkin

Everyday all day baby


----------



## xSSive

Anybody looking for a bagged ride that could be a daily? Used to be my daily, great car/turns ALOT of heads......Don't want to get rid of here but garage space is at a premium and I got too many cars and not enough funds to work on them all :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze

man i love that car! too bad i left MN ten years ago...


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 29 2009, 01:27 PM~14919993
> *man i love that car! too bad i left MN ten years ago...
> *


----------



## vengence

that is one clean ride


----------



## elnutty

here is my daily on bags !! I've put about 7k miles on this car in 3.5 months !!


----------



## standamantx

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Sep 3 2009, 01:07 AM~14967099
> *here is my daily on bags !! I've put about 7k miles on this car in 3.5 months !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!


----------



## BlitZ




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Aug 18 2009, 06:23 AM~14802335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Aug 27 2009, 10:43 PM~14905629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the elco is my daly but its gettin a new rear suspencion, so the 67 is the temporary daly.
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Sep 3 2009, 12:07 AM~14967099
> *here is my daily on bags !! I've put about 7k miles on this car in 3.5 months !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Aug 18 2009, 06:23 AM~14802335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love that picture!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 17 2009, 02:20 PM~14794484
> *Where's monteSS don't he live around you guys???
> *



yeah he's in Calgary as well, but not on the computer much


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Sep 3 2009, 11:28 AM~14970419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

ON THE WORKS :cheesy: 











MISSION TO ACCOMPLISH  








BUT IN BLACK


----------



## bigcadi

driven every day...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15007755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driven every day...
> *


clean... but
















needs 14s


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 9 2009, 09:29 PM~15034107
> *clean... but
> needs 14s
> *



13's


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15007755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driven every day...
> *



dude I love those Caddy bullets stickin out!


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 9 2009, 09:29 PM~15034107
> *clean... but
> needs 14s
> *


cant do 14s homie got to have the gangster whites the 13s are on the hopper.... :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 10 2009, 09:08 PM~15045655
> *cant do 14s homie got to have the gangster whites the 13s are on the hopper.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kluna

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Sep 3 2009, 01:28 PM~14970419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size rims u got on it does ur bags rub rims


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Sep 10 2009, 09:08 PM~15045655
> *cant do 14s homie got to have the gangster whites the 13s are on the hopper.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by kluna_@Sep 11 2009, 08:22 PM~15057199
> *what size rims u got on it does ur bags rub rims
> *


20x9 Limited 729's. the rims dont come any were near the bag. i'm using RE7's.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Aug 17 2009, 12:01 AM~14788844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


deffinatly feeling the dually!!!


----------



## subliminalmatt

current under REconstruction


----------



## vengence

nice


----------



## mister camaro

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Aug 18 2009, 08:28 PM~14811931
> *Thanks, they are 24" Alcoas
> *


They look clean on that truck


----------



## lowridin23

This is my daily that i built.


----------



## joebomber52




----------



## BlitZ

thats sick...


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Sep 19 2009, 01:26 AM~15125000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THATS TUFF! Sick ride


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Sep 19 2009, 12:26 AM~15125000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daily!?! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 4 2009, 07:39 PM~14984906
> *yeah he's in Calgary as well, but not on the computer much
> *


True, he's too busy redoing his "88MonteSS"


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 19 2009, 02:27 PM~15126965
> *True, he's too busy redoing his "88MonteSS"
> *


Next time you see him or talk to him ask him about his "Gangster Slippers"


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Sep 19 2009, 08:50 AM~15125814
> *daily!?! :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## daveyboy

New to the forums, using this as my daily for the last few months... might have to put her away for winter tho!


----------



## joebomber52

yes at the moment i am putting a new rear end but this is my daily driver


----------



## joebomber52

on a one off chassis i spesificly built for daily driving at this specific ride height

motor when it was new and just built it's backed up by a 5 speed and posi 3:55 I.R.S.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by daveyboy_@Sep 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15128767
> *New to the forums, using this as my daily for the last few months... might have to put her away for winter tho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put some 13" on that bitch


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by daveyboy_@Sep 19 2009, 06:25 PM~15128767
> *New to the forums, using this as my daily for the last few months... might have to put her away for winter tho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good especialy for a uk ride


----------



## daveyboy

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 20 2009, 07:55 AM~15131012
> *Put some 13" on that bitch
> *



13's are coming!


----------



## B22Below

There are a lot of badass bagged daily drivers in this thread! I really dig the dually on 24s and the Black Ford. Quite a few crazy cars too.
Here is my 1990 Mazda B2200


----------



## subliminalmatt

mazdas on eskys looks so good!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Sep 24 2009, 06:57 PM~15178087
> *There are a lot of badass bagged daily drivers in this thread! I really dig the dually on 24s and the Black Ford. Quite a few crazy cars too.
> Here is my 1990 Mazda B2200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My work truck


----------



## ESTILOW 1965

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 14 2009, 08:19 PM~14773405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those 13s and do you have any problems hitting your wheelwells when you drop it? my 2000 lays frame with 18z, but I want to throw some 13z cause it might sell faster :biggrin:


----------



## ESTILOW 1965

hope this is better :biggrin:


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Aug 12 2009, 10:22 PM~14749274
> *spokes and it can easily be a sunday night cruiser :biggrin:
> *


x2 

nice car! but please put wire wheels on it...


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW 1965_@Sep 26 2009, 11:04 AM~15192525
> *are those 13s and do you have any problems hitting your wheelwells when you drop it? my 2000 lays frame with 18z, but I want to throw some 13z cause it might sell faster :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GULL WINGS!!!! lol, sorry have a set of those form my brothers old Accord... damn things have been through a lot of meth hell.


----------



## ESTILOW 1965

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 26 2009, 11:58 AM~15192817
> *GULL WINGS!!!! lol, sorry have a set of those form my brothers old Accord... damn things have been through a lot of meth hell.
> *


these are very clean, make offer so I could go pick up a new set of wires n tires.
as a matter of fact, like I said the truck is for sale. check out my topic. these are MONDERA RIMS with 35 series tires.


----------



## hood4real

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Aug 7 2009, 11:48 PM~14708915
> *outside my work lookin purdy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size wheels you rollin on?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Sep 28 2009, 07:15 PM~15212568
> *what size wheels you rollin on?
> *


20s :angry:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 28 2009, 07:19 PM~15212623
> *20s :angry:
> *


you have 20 envy? lol


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by ESTILOW 1965_@Sep 26 2009, 12:04 PM~15192525
> *are those 13s and do you have any problems hitting your wheelwells when you drop it? my 2000 lays frame with 18z, but I want to throw some 13z cause it might sell faster :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes 13's & no they don't hit anything :biggrin:


----------



## slammer

This my daily bagged Holden HSV Maloo


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^^^^^^ NOW THATS A TIGHT ASS FUCKEN RIDE...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Sep 29 2009, 12:12 PM~15217873
> *^^^^^^^^^^ NOW THATS A TIGHT ASS FUCKEN RIDE...
> *


X2


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Sep 29 2009, 03:21 AM~15216007
> *This my daily bagged Holden HSV Maloo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i dont think i have ever seen one of these before, letlone fixed up. kudos on the sweet cruz ma friend :thumbsup:


----------



## RATTOP

i wish the g8 would of been made for here like that because that is a killer catruck if ya ask me .


----------



## ESTILOW 1965

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 28 2009, 10:39 PM~15214365
> *yes 13's & no they don't hit anything  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie....


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Sep 29 2009, 03:21 AM~15216007
> *This my daily bagged Holden HSV Maloo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's a nice piece of equipment!


----------



## B22Below

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Sep 29 2009, 03:21 AM~15216007
> *This my daily bagged Holden HSV Maloo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I need to import one of those over here, thats sick


----------



## slammer

The car has the same platform as the new Camaro so this kit will fit that as well

It has the LS3 motor and 6 speed manual
The motor has been modified a little and produces 350RWHP

They where going to sell this in the US but it got canned when the market fell


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Sep 29 2009, 10:21 AM~15216007
> *This my daily bagged Holden HSV Maloo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick ute mate

seems like everyone is starting to bagg their holdens


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 7 2009, 12:28 PM~15003262
> *ON THE WORKS :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PROGRESS PICS - MOUNTED VALVES & COMPRESSORS ON THE BUMPER
:biggrin:


----------



## GENERAL D

daily bagged charger


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 5 2009, 06:14 AM~15269917
> *PROGRESS PICS - MOUNTED VALVES & COMPRESSORS ON THE BUMPER
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! should make for a clean setup :thumbsup: what are those rated for?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

GOT ALL THE WIRES DONE :cheesy:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 5 2009, 06:14 AM~15269917
> *PROGRESS PICS - MOUNTED VALVES & COMPRESSORS ON THE BUMPER
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so i read an artical some place that having your compressors mounted upside down they will not disipate the heat properly. will this still be a problem in the location they are mounted?. looks like being mounted outside the air circulation might cool them off quickly anyway. :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Oct 12 2009, 11:25 AM~15331057
> *so i read an artical some place that having your compressors mounted upside down they will not disipate the heat properly. will this still be a problem in the location they are mounted?. looks like being mounted outside the air circulation might cool them off quickly anyway. :dunno:
> *


My friend has mounted many this way with no problems  I guess I'll have to wait and find out :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 12 2009, 09:45 AM~15331212
> *My friend has mounted many this way with no problems  I guess I'll have to wait and find out :biggrin:
> *


i was guna mount mine upsidown in my trunk but i read that , then rearanged it to suit just incase. :dunno:


----------



## BAGGD

Used to be my daily. Now it's mostly parked.


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 12 2009, 11:46 AM~15332273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to be my daily. Now it's mostly parked.
> *


rain :dunno:


----------



## BAGGD

^^^Yup. *Rain* and homeboy also has been pushing me to bodydrop it so I might hack it up some more soon. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by matttatts+Oct 12 2009, 11:52 AM~15331269-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was guna mount mine  upsidown in my trunk but i read that , then rearanged it to suit just incase. :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I RUN COMPRESSORS SO I HAVE NO EXPERIENCE WITH THEM  WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS :cheesy: THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAGGD_@Oct 12 2009, 02:24 PM~15332539
> *^^^Yup. Rain and homeboy also has been pushing me to bodydrop it so I might hack it up some more soon.  :biggrin:
> *


PEER PRESSURE hno: hno: hno:


----------



## HEFTY REGAL 82

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Aug 9 2009, 10:09 PM~14721724
> *yea thanks man im rollin on 20s  check out my build post
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476201
> *




NICE RIDE! M NEW TO THIS! IS UR RIDE ON BAGS?


----------



## BAGGD

^^^Yeah his ride is on air. This dude lives up the street from me.


----------



## Money Mike

Here's my daily


----------



## Money Mike




----------



## Money Mike




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THATS SUPER NICE...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

ON THE WORKS :cheesy: 








MISSION TO ACCOMPLISH  









DONE


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Sep 29 2009, 06:21 AM~15216007
> *This my daily bagged Holden HSV Maloo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Thats a bad ass ride bro !


----------



## bigdoggfromaz




----------



## slammer

Got the pic above shopped
This is my new desktop


----------



## Big Young

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 16 2009, 07:44 AM~14783082
> *Sick Lac Homie
> *


Nice Homie had one like that but your 's looks claen :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC

h2 on 30s , dub unit car club in san antonio , tx


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Oct 1 2009, 02:33 AM~15237067
> *The car has the same platform as the new Camaro so this kit will fit that as well
> 
> It has the LS3 motor and 6 speed manual
> The motor has been modified a little and produces 350RWHP
> 
> They where going to sell this in the US but it got canned when the market fell
> *


yeah it was supposed to be released in 2011 here in the states. but thanks to our wonderful government it aint happenin


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING




----------



## mazdawg78

i want. come to illinois and ill get you drunk lolol (no ****)


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 19 2009, 05:32 AM~16027539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That mazda is tuff. :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^ ITS FOR SALE , HAS A BIT OVER 10,000 INTO IT AND STILL NOT DONE YET , NEEDS INTERIOR DONE...


----------



## vengence

clean


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Dec 19 2009, 09:02 AM~16028166
> *i want. come to illinois and ill get you drunk lolol (no ****)
> *



THIS GUY , TRYING TO RAPE ME...LOL HOW ABOUT YOU DRIVE HERE AND DRIVE THE TRUCK BACK...LOL


----------



## impalasam63

we drive any of these whenever we want. the 63 is mine, currently the only one bagged. the 64 and 56 is my wife's. ant the 50 p/u is our son's. i have a 63 wagon that im workin on, i hope to be drivin it this summer.


----------



## impalasam63

oops, sorry bout the big ass pics


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC

hummer on 30s


----------



## slangin cardboard




----------



## slangin cardboard

well I dont think that worked.


----------



## artsar

Here you go


----------



## BAGGD

Did the body drop after all.  
Actaully been done for some time now. Just ain't been on here much.  :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^ BODY DROPPED WITH WIRES ????


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 28 2009, 07:30 PM~16113622
> *^^^ BODY DROPPED WITH WIRES ????
> *


Na this is before the body drop vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## slangin cardboard

:biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS ARTSAR


----------



## fattydaddyscadi




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO




----------



## 1lowagon

^^^ damn that is sick! here is my daily


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Mar 13 2010, 10:42 AM~16879948
> *^^^ damn that is sick!  here is my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAT BICH IS COOL .


----------



## lowfreeze

X2!!!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

LOVE THEM WAGS, MY 92


----------



## 1lowagon

wagon looks good, always wondered what the 3 tone would look like.


----------



## $ 68 $

Here's my daily


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## matttatts

needs a bath in this pic but thats how daileys roll when its been sleeting out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

anouther dirty one for proof of daileyness :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

gave it a bath and put the shoes on this weekend


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WAS MY DAILY BAGGED AND BODDIED TRUCK ITS FOR SALE NOW ASKING 3,200 BUCKS FOR IT.. NEW MOTOR AND BUILT..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

my old ride - circa 2002/2003
was pretty fun - ran it at 200 psi with 8 1/2" valves and 4 1/4" valves for the suck up in the rear.


----------



## BAGGD

My recently bagged cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Oh what the hell,summer cruiser only


----------



## slangin cardboard

2 g bodys BALLER !!!


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Mar 17 2010, 10:28 AM~16916416
> *Here's my daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jarrodscot

98 bagged mali hops on 200 ps1 running 3 dc5000 compressors and co2 for fun.
00 bagged s10 prior daily driver found it at that mall and dude must have ditched the 18s but i decided to snap a pic.


----------



## jarrodscot

98 bagged mali hops on 200 ps1 running 3 dc5000 compressors and co2 for fun Always under construction Its like legos aways changing now getting ready to fab upper strut mounts to get front to tuck in pic isnt laid out all the way in the front.
00 bagged s10 prior daily driver found it at that mall and dude must have ditched the 18s but i decided to snap a pic.


----------



## Silent209

THIS IS MY BAGGED 00 HONDA CIVIC DAILY DRIVER .
IN THIS PIX ITS SITTING ON 17S








IN THIS PIX ITS SITTING ON 18S









N THIS IS MY 64 WEEKEND CRUISER (STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Sep 19 2009, 02:26 AM~15125000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



one fn sick ass ride wow love it :biggrin:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

... still gettin a hang of this "posting stuff up"...


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI




----------



## *New Movement Md*

> Seriously? THATS A BADD BITCH.......... :biggrin:


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@May 11 2010, 10:00 PM~17459966
> * ... still gettin a hang of this "posting stuff up"...
> *


still need help?im a fn computer fn retard so i use photo bucket on one side and here on the other then copy and paste after ya either click on reply or the red quote then ppl know what your replying to.or under the smiles use the image uploader see it on left? hope that helps.


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> Seriously? THATS A BADD BITCH.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## robncheal




----------



## robncheal




----------



## AUSSIE7




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@May 12 2010, 04:44 PM~17469054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robncheal

thank you!


----------



## SwangalangsNV

Hers what i rolll this week for a daily lol and 4 SALE


----------



## LowChevyBoy




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@May 12 2010, 04:44 PM~17469054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the wagon , so how ya get 'n a 3 on it ? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@May 23 2010, 11:20 PM~17583282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the chevy looks good-n-low :thumbsup:


----------



## robncheal

300lbs of batterys an oasis pump in footwell.


----------



## jrcerda

here's my daily drive it as much as i can after work.i'm in construction so a have to drive my truck to work


----------



## krysler300

JPEGIMAGE


----------



## 57F100

HERES MINE


----------



## joser6988

1

















1969 oldsmobile delta 88


----------



## DublDwn

Work in progress but my daily driver.


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 11 2009, 09:01 PM~14742014
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Sep 3 2009, 01:07 AM~14967099
> *here is my daily on bags !! I've put about 7k miles on this car in 3.5 months !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## McHam

This is my navigator...


----------



## AlphaTiger86




----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 16 2010, 12:41 PM~17804012
> *This is my navigator...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i suppose this could be a daily driver :uh:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by DublDwn_@Jun 6 2010, 12:10 PM~17709969
> *Work in progress but my daily driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you like that accuair set up?


----------



## mc7214

> _Originally posted by joser6988_@Jun 3 2010, 08:36 PM~17690291
> *1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1969 oldsmobile delta 88
> *


I really like that body style. sweet ride


----------



## Vortec350

heres mine


----------



## joser6988

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jun 24 2010, 01:40 PM~17876787
> *I really like that body style. sweet ride
> *


thank you mc


----------



## gasman

oh come on some of these could not be daily driven cars


----------



## Vortec350

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jun 27 2010, 12:05 PM~17898198
> *oh come on some of these could not be daily driven cars
> *


says who? u? haha


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 12 2010, 08:34 AM~17463965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Can't wait to bag my Tahoe *


----------



## krysler300




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI




----------



## CHUKO 204

This is my lil bro's lac on 22's & air


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@May 12 2010, 04:44 PM~17469054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

this is my daily


----------



## cwb4eva




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 21 2010, 05:18 AM~18100404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slammer

Here's mine


----------



## mazdawg78

man i want one so bad. looks like im moving to australia


----------



## slammer

These are coming to the US next year I heard
You can where you are


----------



## bsandhu

such a sick 

truar!


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 21 2010, 05:18 AM~18100404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeVdubz




----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 22 2010, 11:47 PM~17575057
> *Hers what i rolll this week for a daily lol and 4 SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wasnt this steve cando ol shop truck... man i wish i had some serious cash to buy this...i have seen this in person and its bad ass


----------



## zamorap

FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'm ridding big!





































:biggrin: 











8switches and lays on air.. lol


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 21 2010, 04:18 AM~18100404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass


----------



## bsandhu




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18328544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick with IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 24 2010, 01:42 PM~18394576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 26 2010, 06:59 AM~18141862
> *such a sick
> 
> truar!
> *


its a cruck :biggrin: heres my daily


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 22 2010, 10:47 PM~17575057
> *Hers what i rolll this week for a daily lol and 4 SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this truck is still around and still looking clean.i have a friend that obsesses over this thing from when it was on the cover.too bad he has no money.


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest




----------



## Shadow11

my boys daily.


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest

love the tailights!!!


----------



## Costley

Hey guys new here. I must say I love all the old classics you guys have on here. A total different scene to whats here in WA - much crazier and different. Its great to see.

I know my rides quite new its a 2007 Holden VE SSV Utility - it may not been your scene but wanted to show you all.

The ute has had the first kit from TubularSuspensionSystems here in Australia installed with Accuair e-leveling system.


----------



## bsandhu

thats a sick caruck


----------



## donkeypunch

my daily on 350 psi nitrogen


----------



## _BiG_PaT_

Heres my daily... Bagged 04 xB...


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Sep 8 2010, 01:53 PM~18515750
> *Heres my daily... Bagged 04 xB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size rims


----------



## _BiG_PaT_

They are 20x7.5 +45mm with 215/30/20.


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Aug 24 2010, 06:45 PM~18396645
> *my boys daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any pics laid out with the skirts on?


----------



## kyle808

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 21 2010, 04:18 AM~18100404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the stance I want for my Vic, do you mind sharing details on your setup? Any suspension pics?


----------



## BiggJim313

Spokes and tint and also E&G grill to come soon with new pics..

Everybodys rides are lookin tight on here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## William Murderface

ttt


----------



## ricardo408

heres mine! take it to school!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Oct 5 2010, 07:05 PM~18744067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spokes and tint and also E&G grill to come soon with new pics..
> 
> Everybodys rides are lookin tight on here.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thats a tight lock up


----------



## BiggJim313

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 9 2010, 10:43 PM~18775278
> *Thats a tight lock up
> *


Thanks man..I got double bags in the front and triple bags in the rear..I gotta get taller shocks for the rear cause it will go another 3 to 5 inches..


----------



## BiggJim313

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Oct 9 2010, 09:41 PM~18775037
> *heres mine! take it to school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that..looks tight.. :thumbsup:


----------



## William Murderface

ttt


----------



## hartmankustoms

I keep it old school all day everyday.


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by hartmankustoms_@Oct 15 2010, 04:41 AM~18817761
> *I keep it old school all day everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a daily!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigjxloc




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Oct 21 2010, 11:34 PM~18877336
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## IlegalRegal

MY DAILY








MY SUNDAY DRIVER N FAMILY RIDE








MY OLD LOW LOW(SOLD)








ALL 3 R BAGGED


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Oct 23 2010, 05:27 PM~18889844
> *MY DAILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SUNDAY DRIVER N FAMILY RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY OLD LOW LOW(SOLD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL 3 R BAGGED
> *


 damn, your a true rider  lol, I don't think twice to bag my daily


----------



## 19jaquez84

:|


----------



## LSHOPPER

hello guys up for sale or trade preferably looking for a 98-up towncar or a big body this car was trip to the metal inside out all the cable factory hardness was replace all new wires everywhere it has a brand new 305 engine less than 1k miles on it it has reverse cams it has brand new hooker headers brand wieland water pump brand new edelbrock manifold brand new edelbrock 600 cfm carburetor brand new taylor 8.2mm plug wires brand new pertronix distributor brand new powermaster alternator brand new chrome pulleys brand new polish head covers it has a brand new maradyne champion 16" series electric fan ( no more clutch fan) brand new optima red top battery with chrome housing brand new bmw black paint done by evans in riverside brand new interior brand new alpine cd player with ipod cable brand new 12" jl audio w6 brand new jl audio amp 500/1 brand new kicker 6x9 one set in the trunk on set inside with 3 1/2 in the dash led multicolor lights underneath the car projector lights in the front clip brand new 13" black and chrome spokes brand new ride-tech suspension firestone compressors it has silencers so no noise at all when going down ...



























































































[/quote]


----------



## LSHOPPER

more pictures


----------



## Big_SmileS

EY HOMIE ARE THOSE 22s ON THE TAHOE ?! LOOKS CLEAN  





> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Oct 23 2010, 05:27 PM~18889844
> *MY DAILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SUNDAY DRIVER N FAMILY RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY OLD LOW LOW(SOLD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL 3 R BAGGED
> *


----------



## IlegalRegal

yeah


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 16 2010, 08:08 PM~18328544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i miss my car....
heres what it looks now after some douchebag hit me and then proceeded to run..

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3001...01&l=193ffa692e


----------



## chrisdizzle

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Oct 25 2010, 04:21 PM~18904062
> *more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean ride homie! I got a guy wantin to trade me a uncut 78 for my bagged caprice wagon. I thinking about it but my son will be pissed.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Oct 31 2010, 08:32 PM~18955344
> *Clean ride homie! I got a guy wantin to trade me a uncut 78 for my bagged caprice wagon. I thinking about it but my son will be pissed.
> *



Get some cash on top of that chris.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 30 2010, 05:53 PM~18948725
> *i miss my car....
> heres what it looks now after some douchebag hit me and then proceeded to run..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3001...01&l=193ffa692e
> *


ASSHOLE!!!!!!   :tears:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 1 2010, 08:10 AM~18957715
> *ASSHOLE!!!!!!     :tears:
> *


x2


----------



## vaporizej

my last bagged daily92 325is viair 380c 5gal 8 valves only 1/8 inch lines but the ass end hops 10 inches and it three wheels


----------



## vaporizej

not my daily
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8&feature=related

I don't know how to add videos so they show up yet.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 2 2010, 12:04 AM~18964768
> *my last bagged daily92 325is  viair 380c 5gal 8 valves  only 1/8 inch lines but the ass end hops 10 inches and it three wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## bsandhu

is that fully dropped? 

if so needs MOAR LOW!


----------



## vaporizej

Its all the way down- the floor pans are 3 1/4" off the ground and it can be driven like that all day rough ride with such a short wheelbase. Anybody know where to get some good drag blocks ya know for throwing sparks?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 2 2010, 12:45 PM~18967350
> *Its all the way down- the floor pans are 3 1/4" off the ground and it can be driven like that all day rough ride with such a short wheelbase.    Anybody know where to get some good drag blocks ya know for throwing sparks?
> *


Here's a pretty neat idea if you wanna do it yourself 
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/cheap-t...ck-idea-291846/


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

here is my bagged daily i drive it all day everyday, to work, to the grocery store to take my kid to daycare to pick up parts for cars, and to shows, just drove last month to san diego straight just stopped in LA for gas, 491 miles one way, 

bagged on 26 inch 3 piece TIS wheels with pirelly 295-25-26 tires, and rides good for being such a small tire, actually rides better then on stocks, hard to believe but everyone that rides in it is shocked on how it rides, but i did the air ride, and i put shocks all around, the shocks in the front make a night and day difference

and i still tow with it

































here it is at the dub show in san diego








and drove it to vegas last year for the sema show








here it was on the way there doing about 95 since we were late and had to be there a certain time, 









and its for sale if anyone is intrested 30k obo still blue books for 27k stock,


----------



## vaporizej

Pretty nice, but man I seriously doubt you'll get what you've got in it especially with the economy the way it is. I've seen them go for less than 20 on ebay with full custom audio suspension and 28s. Nice though


----------



## vaporizej

Just remember the economy is a state of mind more than anything.


----------



## low88kota

my mini everybody


----------



## low88kota

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 11 2009, 08:48 PM~14741798
> *was my daily before i got a second DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagged, layin frame on 20"s with heat& A/C, 6 12" subs behind the seats :biggrin:
> *


sick :wow:


----------



## low88kota

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Sep 24 2009, 05:57 PM~15178087
> *There are a lot of badass bagged daily drivers in this thread! I really dig the dually on 24s and the Black Ford. Quite a few crazy cars too.
> Here is my 1990 Mazda B2200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  damn seen this ride around phx and up close


----------



## vaporizej

Don't see too many mazdas in the midwest anymore- they are pretty hard to come by here, Used to be a ton of them with toppers, walk-throughs and subs in the back. there are a few modded ones in Lincoln, NE some with body drops and big motors-there is a club here (Airborne Customs) that runs em, but when you do actually see a stock one under it's own power it"s rusted out- That xtra cab looks good.


----------



## phkntkn

Heres my Daily


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by phkntkn_@Nov 18 2010, 08:22 PM~19105924
> *Heres my Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by low88kota_@Nov 2 2010, 06:11 PM~18969975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini everybody
> *


 :0 haven't seen me a dak in long time!!! MOAR!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## omar.soto96




----------



## omar.soto96

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuSbpYV7ETs


----------



## omar.soto96

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aDM8cbghi4


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by omar.soto96_@Nov 21 2010, 07:35 PM~19127778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 68 :wow: don't see too many


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

with air^


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by omar.soto96_@Nov 21 2010, 07:35 PM~19127778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ml2009

> _Originally posted by phkntkn_@Nov 18 2010, 08:22 PM~19105924
> *Heres my Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!


----------



## phkntkn

Update on my Daily.

How it sat when I first got it after I put the 22s on.










After a little cutting.










After this weekend its Finally Layed!


----------



## ILLICITLOWS




----------



## BIG TURI

> _Originally posted by low88kota_@Nov 2 2010, 06:11 PM~18969975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini everybody
> *


sick


----------



## omar.soto96

> _Originally posted by omar.soto96_@Nov 21 2010, 07:35 PM~19127778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this wagon is for sale homes ....


----------



## omar.soto96




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Nov 27 2010, 08:16 AM~19174237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick :wow:


----------



## wasthatawagon




----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by wasthatawagon_@Nov 27 2010, 04:31 PM~19176857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hear those lay frame without much work.


----------



## wasthatawagon

Yeah,not to much,little cuttin and little welding.Its layin frame with the front fenderwells still in with the 17's,but the tires rub a little up top,I got 18's I'm puttin on it and I'm going to have to cut the wells out.


----------



## zamorap




----------



## blockburna-561

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass+Aug 17 2009, 01:01 AM~14788844-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is nice!!!!
> I've always wanted a 4-door chevy dually on some 22.5s or 22.4s those mpg are stopping me tho.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowChevyBoy_@May 24 2010, 02:20 AM~17583282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! What size wheels are on this?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 22 2010, 11:47 PM~17575057
> *Hers what i rolll this week for a daily lol and 4 SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT TRUCK IS CLEANN AS HELL...


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by wasthatawagon_@Nov 28 2010, 06:23 PM~19183856
> *Yeah,not to much,little cuttin and little welding.Its layin frame with the front fenderwells still in with the 17's,but the tires rub a little up top,I got 18's I'm puttin on it and I'm going to have to cut the wells out.
> *


Yes you are.... :biggrin: Nice Mazda..I got one also and had the same eskies on it with MAZDA etched on some center cap blanks off a chevy. Just haven't messed with it in awhile....


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by zamorap_@Nov 30 2010, 08:18 PM~19204047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 15 2010, 04:25 PM~19337488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switchhappy1

here is my 94' toyota with 20's. For sale or trade too, just needs some finishing touches :biggrin:


----------



## m0y316

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 11 2009, 09:48 PM~14741798
> *was my daily before i got a second DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagged, layin frame on 20"s with heat& A/C, 6 12" subs behind the seats :biggrin:
> *


post pic of subs!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLiving

ttt


----------



## 2blownstangs

alittle low


----------



## kraelo




----------



## Slick63

2blownstangs said:


> alittle low


Here's mine on 18 inch front 20 inch on back billet specialties


----------



## henry36

blockburna-561 said:


> NICE!!!! What size wheels are on this?


Look like 13x7 to me.


----------



## henry36

LSHOPPER said:


> more pictures


Beautiful ride. Good luck on the sale. I love daily driven lowriders.


----------



## henry36

HotDogTree said:


>


What size are these rims and tires? Are these og redwalls or painted on?


----------



## henry36

luxurylows said:


>


Ha!ha! That's cool! I'll be snowriding up here too real soon!


----------



## lowbill

Very nice daily, I have a 62 like this and I am new to putting air bags on. Did you get a kit and if so can you say what you used? Thanks


----------



## celflex

My Daily.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## bichkikr

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


>


Nice! If you know anyone else looking for side exhaust pipes like that, I have a set of chrome ones, brand new never been welded.


----------



## Julz

My 64 on 22s stroked out


----------



## Jahlg

Julz said:


> My 64 on 22s stroked out


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jahlg

bichkikr said:


> Nice! If you know anyone else looking for side exhaust pipes like that, I have a set of chrome ones, brand new never been welded.


price?


----------



## bigcho

Here's my daily..


----------



## 93bouncer

my daily 93 Fleetwood Brougham


----------



## aron81

93bouncer said:


> my daily 93 Fleetwood Brougham
> View attachment 1792089


Hey dude what size wheels are you running in the rear of that Caddy?


----------



## 93bouncer

aron81 said:


> Hey dude what size wheels are you running in the rear of that Caddy?


I'm running 13x5.5 I hate the way it looks, I need some D'd or Z's


----------



## aron81

93bouncer said:


> I'm running 13x5.5 I hate the way it looks, I need some D'd or Z's


Cool thanks, yea irunning 13x7 on a 91" i think im gonna shorten the axle so i can ride fully dumped in the rear cause i cant bring my self to 13x5.5 or step up to a 14" cause i dont like that look either lol


----------



## 93bouncer

aron81 said:


> Cool thanks, yea irunning 13x7 on a 91" i think im gonna shorten the axle so i can ride fully dumped in the rear cause i cant bring my self to 13x5.5 or step up to a 14" cause i dont like that look either lol


your welcome bro. yea it just doesn't look wright with 13x5.5, I saving my $$$ for some Z's.


----------



## Todd




----------



## mrmrmike

My DD 78 and my 97


----------



## jun007

Todd said:


> View attachment 1815529


more pics? setup pics?


----------



## ABRAXASS

Todd said:


> View attachment 1815529


Yes.....


----------



## SIKSIX




----------

